# Google says I can ride through Skaggs Island Rd in Sonoma



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Last time I checked it was gated and closed. Did something change the past year or is Google maps clueless? Add Mapmyride to the list. 

They also say that the road is open but last year it was a gated closed naval base road with federal no trespassing signs on it.

But.... has anyone poached it? It is abandoned and I really do not want to ride on Hwy 37 any longer than possible. I am riding from Berkeley to Sonoma FYI.


----------

